# Rfp (request for pictures): remote wifi wildlife shots



## Marsu42 (Sep 25, 2014)

Now I've got this high-tech 6d with wifi, but I don't use it because I can just put the sd card into my laptop. But there's this other use Canon actually propagates for wifi: remote wildlife shooting. But how practical is this approach in reality w/o the ability to re-frame the shot?

I'd be delighted if some people would post their results from wifi wildlife shots, no matter how terrific the result, to lend some inspiration to others. The camera to use would be 6d, 70d or any other model with wifi addon that enables remote shooting

Thanks for any samples (or links if I missed them)!


----------



## dkaiser (Oct 1, 2014)

As my new 6D has just arrived I'll also be happy for some inspiration.
I'm definitely going to try this in winter with photographing birds at the feeding spot in our garden, but until December or maybe November there is no chance to do so.
But maybe some of you got some other ideas?


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 2, 2014)

dkaiser said:


> But maybe some of you got some other ideas?



I'm very short on ideas what to shoot with the 6d wifi, that's why I've opened this thread. As no one has posted any ideas or shots (yet), imho the 6d's wifi is rather useless for wildlife w/o a robotic tripd to point the camera. But I'm happy to stand corrected...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 2, 2014)

Gotta run now but I'll give it some thought. At least I'm not the only one that puts up CR posts and fails to see much in the way of replies sometimes.


----------



## Dekaner (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm not sure many people use WiFi for wildlife. My guess tells me that the range is very limited. It could be useful for a bird feeder perhaps?


----------



## eml58 (Oct 2, 2014)

The attached I posted in another Thread on WiFi Remote shooting, in it's original form (I don't remember which Thread unfortunately), I'm away on Holiday at present and this is the only version of the Original I have, but it shows what can be done with remote WiFi shooting.

I've found it a staggering omission from Canon that they haven't gone all the way with imbedded WiFi, I guess that prefer to sell a somewhat hamstrung add on in the form of the E6 at a staggering $799, this device does about 20% of what the CamRanger will do, the CamRanger sells for $299, the excuse that the Bodies of the 5DMK III & 1Dx are Magnesium & don't allow WiFi passage is patently ridiculous, others with similar Body tech have been doing it for Years.

Getting onto the subject though.

The original Image was taken with the 1Dx & 300f/2.8 II on a RRS metal low profile Tripod + RRS levelling Base, connected to a CamRanger WiFi device, which connects remotely to my iPad Mini.

http://camranger.com

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.8876/.f

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/it.A/id.7819/.f

I set the tripod/Camera & attached CamRanger in the path of this Mother Leopard & her two Cubs, the Mother was extremely wary of the vehicle and we didn't want to stress either the mother or the Cubs plus there were a pack of Hyenas in the area and they've learnt that following the vehicles will often lead to other Animals Kills, and Hyenas love to Kill Leopard Cubs unfortunately (Baboons as well, Leopard Cub # 1 danger), once I set the Tripod on the path we sat off behind some bush about 50-70 metres away out of direct site, then via the iPad, remotely focussed the Animals as they got closer, then tripped the shutter via the CamRanger software on the iPad Mini once the Leopards attention was fully on the weird object in the pathway.

I've used the CamRanger now extensively, the app you download to control the gear via the iPad (or phone, computer etc) is remarkably good, allows setting of most Camera Functions including focus with an AF lens, it's best to set a wider aperture as although the equipment reacts quite fast, it doesn't allow for constant AF of a moving subject as far as I've been able to test to date.

I've also just purchased the CamRanger MP360 Motorised Tripod Base and I'm quite impressed with this piece of equipment as well.

Only downside I've found to date is that Lions are not only inquisitive, but they also like to "taste" the gear, so be prepared and bring an extra Camera.


----------



## Ew (Oct 2, 2014)

@eml58 - Fantastic use! Beutiful shot... this is more proof that tech allows us to do more, but it still comes down to experience!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jura (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone.
I've been meaning to chip into this thread for a little while but have only just had a chance.
I should start by saying that I've never owned a camera with Wifi but I can see a considerable number of benefits for wildlife shooting especially in situations where you can predict the animals movement patterns. For example I have used a remote shutter before in order to take pictures of birds returning to a nest site or popular feeding point (eg humming birds). I can imagine that having Wifi only makes this process easier. When using the remote shutter I have had to set up the camera and all of the settings I want to use and then the only control I have is when the photo is taken. On days where lighting conditions are highly variable or the animal is not returning to exactly the same spot (or even taking a different approach path to the same location) this can make things tricky. 
I'm not exactly sure what having Wifi enables you to do but from eml58s wonderful example it sounds like you can change focus after the camera has been positioned. This, if it is truly possible, is a great advantage over the method that I have used before as is the ability to change ISO, aperture and shutter speeds after positioning the camera.
In the end it all comes down to some aspect of predictability of the animals movements which might make it sound somewhat useless however most animals have highly predictable aspects of their behaviour. I do a lot of remote camera trapping as part of my scientific research and in the space of just a few days can easily acquire multiple shots of even supposedly elusive species like snow leopards just because I know which facets of the landscape they associate with. Even insects can be highly predictable. Dragonflies are wonderful subjects and will consistently return to the same perch when hunting or paroling their territories making it possible to set up a macro shot in advance then step back and press the trigger from range. Many mammals have a "home" locality and with patience these can be discovered, camera set up and photos taken. 

I've attached a few pictures form a research trip to Uzbekistan here that were taken remotely. Mostly taken with old and now sold kit. I've selected them in order to show the possibilities of a "remote" capture style and also the downsides of having to do so without Wifi (anything that's out of focus is there to show unfulfilled potential).
I dont think I'll be in a position to purchase Wifi compatibility for my camera for a while but I think the possibilities of utilising it are remarkable for wildlife provided you take the time to understand your subject and its environment. I look forward to seeing others shots and hearing about their experiences.

ps. its important to remember that when setting up a remote shot (as with any wildlife shot) your first priority is not to disturb the animal as it goes about its business. This has particular relevance to remote shooting where you have the potential to set up the camera very close to a nest or resting location. The needs of te animal must come first.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jura said:


> I'm not exactly sure what having Wifi enables you to do but from eml58s wonderful example it sounds like you can change focus after the camera has been positioned. This, if it is truly possible, is a great advantage over the method that I have used before as is the ability to change ISO, aperture and shutter speeds after positioning the camera.



A single tap on the screen where you want to focus will adjust the AF on the Camera remotely, it's very good for still subjects, it doesn't have the capacity to continuos AF, that would be something quite amazing and I expect we will see it in the future upgrades, I hope.

You can have a look here at just what this piece of Kit is capable of, it certainly beats Canon's WiFi built in or otherwise hands down.

Most other attributes can be changed remotely, ISO, shutter speed & f stop.

http://camranger.com/features/

And Jura, love the Images.


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jura said:


> The needs of te animal must come first.



Very nice shots, for once with a "just" stationary camera, I hope we'll see more of those. And a refreshingly novel approach to wildlife welfare for a wildlife photog  as at the end of the day, most people don't care how the shots were taken :-(



eml58 said:


> You can have a look here at just what this piece of Kit is capable of, it certainly beats Canon's WiFi built in or otherwise hands down.



Hmmmyes, good to know, though it doesn't help my original intention to discover what I can do with my *built-in* 6d wifi that's just sitting there doing nothing :-o


----------



## Jura (Oct 2, 2014)

a refreshingly novel approach to wildlife welfare for a wildlife photog  as at the end of the day, most people don't care how the shots were taken :-(

[/quote]
My work is all linked to biodiversity conservation, specificity the relationships that people have with different species and environments so that we can better understand how to promote the uptake of sustainable behaviours. It would be pretty two faced of me if I then went around chucking insects in the freezer to get macro shots and disturbing nesting birds in order to show off my pictures to my friends!

I'll try to dig out some more photos soon. Looking forward to seeing what else others have to offer


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jura said:


> It would be pretty two faced of me if I then went around chucking insects in the freezer to get macro shots and disturbing nesting birds in order to show off my pictures to my friends!



Amen to that - actually that's is the reason why I stopped doing insect macros as it's so difficult to show that it's an outdoor shot of a live, free and well animal instead of a dead/frozen one. Nice to have you around on CR


----------



## dkaiser (Oct 2, 2014)

Just found another example of using the 6D wifi to shoot birds...

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19333.0


----------



## lion rock (Oct 2, 2014)

I use CamRanger also, and it is almost like having the camera on hand to adjust many aspects of the camera.
If it can control the zoom on the lens, it would be a most excellent piece of equipment. Hopefully, the fine engineers at CamRanger will develop such a unit and integrate it to their PT Hub to become a PTZ super gear.

Like any two way communication device, there is a lag in response time to what you want to do and the time the camera responds. This may be another improvement in the pipe for the near future when new technology arrives.

One thing I haven't been able to do is to prevent RAW images to be sent to my iPAD. Transmitting the large RAW files slows down the reviewing process.
-r


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2014)

The excitement to track a bird in flight or other wild animals on the move through OVF is priceless.

He is my hero


----------



## rpt (Oct 3, 2014)

Ew said:


> @eml58 - Fantastic use! Beutiful shot... this is more proof that tech allows us to do more, but it still comes down to experience!
> Thank you for sharing.


That is a picture? No no no! This is eml's new hobby - water colours.

Why are there so many artifacts there? is this the conversion to png issue?

eml, when you posted this one or one similar to it that looked different. Lovely pic! As usual.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 4, 2014)

rpt said:


> Ew said:
> 
> 
> > @eml58 - Fantastic use! Beutiful shot... this is more proof that tech allows us to do more, but it still comes down to experience!
> ...



Hi RPT, your right, it's a poor attempt at turning the Image into a water-colour using some 3rd party software, I was bored at the time, the Original I posted on another thread, can't remember which one, I'm away from Home on Holidays (Japan/Burma) and this was the only version I had on my Computer to Post regards Images taken with a WiFi set up.


----------

